# Mounting a Goose Leg



## duckbuster808 (Sep 9, 2005)

I shot a banded goose on the 8th and would like to mount just the leg on a plaque like it is walking.....What should I do to the leg to perserve it....I am going to attempt to mount it myself, but am wondering if I should skin it and pull the bone out and clean it or if there was something I could put in the leg to perserve it without really skinning it out....I cut the leg off at the knuckle/kneejoint and have it frozen in the freezer w/ the band still on it. I have some wire laying around somewhere that will work in the leg but I really don't know where to start.
Any help would be greatly appreciated as I am looking to do this soon. 

Thanks in advance,

Corey Sorensen
DB808


----------



## multibeard (Mar 3, 2002)

I mounted, if that is what you want to call it, the legs of a limb hanger turkey in the early 80's. 

All I di was make a t out of two pieces of wood. I pushed down on the leg and put a nail at the top of the joint where I cut it off the turkey and a couple few more nails to stabelize the feet. I let it dry for quite a long time. 

I cut the brass off a shot gun shell to cap the leg and a cup hook in the primer for a hanger.


----------



## duckbuster808 (Sep 9, 2005)

Did you put any kind of perservatives on it or anything to get rid of the flesh and such inside? The only thing I am worried about is it smelling after awhile. Thanks,

Corey Sorensen
DB808


----------



## multibeard (Mar 3, 2002)

I don't think that I put anything on it at all to preserve it. Just let it dry. Seeing it is not a webbed foot there was really nothing but skin over bone. 

I have never looked at a goose foot that close as to know how much meat there might be in the web to taint. I would make sure that the foot was kept where a mouse can't get to it and chew on it.

I have a number of turkey legs around that I have been meaning to cut the spurs off of that have no odor. They were just left to dry with out being placed on a board.


----------



## duckbuster808 (Sep 9, 2005)

Ok thanks...I know that they make a stuff you can inject into the feet of waterfowl so I might just opt to do that...It is suppposed to prevent shrinkage and rotting of the foot....we'll see, I will let you know how it turns out and how I did it....thanks,

DB808


----------

